# Thyroid surgery twice, anyone?



## webster2

has anyone had thyroid surgery twice? I am about to. What about your scar? My biggest concern is...I hope they match up the scar with the old one. You know...just extend it, and not start a new one somewhere else! My scar doesn't bother me at all. I just like symmetry! :tongue0015:


----------



## Conniej83

I just had my second surgery on june sixth. I am healing very well. The surgeon used my scar from my first one. My first surgery was eleven years ago and my scar had healed very well. Dont know about second one yet though. I do wish they would have taken the whole thing the first time


----------



## webster2

I am glad to hear you are healing well! My surgery was almost 21 years ago. Mine healed well, and so did I! I never imagined I would have troubles again, and wished they had taken it all. Did you take synthroid after? I was supposed and didn't. I hope you continue to heal well! Thanks for responding!


----------



## SnoodMama

Sorry I have no information to help you, but I just wanted to say... I love your sense of humor.


----------



## webster2

Well, thank you!


----------



## Conniej83

I have been on armour thyroid for nine years. Right after the first surgery i was on synthroid, but felt horrible on it. I am feeling extremely well after my surgery I do believe my nodules and maybe my whole sick thyroid lobe was keeping my meds from working properly. I do not regret getting the rest removed, and I continue to heal very well. Good luck


----------



## webster2

I am scheduled to have the remaining thyroid removed on July 28th. I was ready to go tomorrow, or today even! Oh, well...they said I need to be euthyroid before they can operate, and have a physical, oh joy. I am delighted the doctor agreed, or validated my reasons to skip the biopsy. The nodule looks malignant, but they won't know for sure until it is removed and examined. I thought this appointment would just be a meet & greet but, nooooo. He numbed my nose and throat for a look see. Also, did an ultrasound measured the nodule and had a look at it for himself. One unexpected delight from this visit was my dear cousin is his right hand person and scheduled the surgery for me. I knew she worked at the hospital but not where. All in all, good progress today.

Oh, he is also concerned about the parathyroid glands. He is not sure if the right side ones are there or not. He said extra precautions will be taken to save the left side. He also explained a lot of the differences in the surgery now, and 20 years ago. He worked there when I had the other half removed, and said that Dr. was top notch which made me feel better. I am not sure why. he is going to use my scar and not make a new one.


----------



## jmhg38

I have had the surgery twice. I am 38 and had the right side removed back in 1999 and then i just had the left side removed in Feb 2011. I have/had Graves and I have symptoms of both hyper and hypo.
The Dr. did use the same scar from before and it's healing very nicely.
After surgery I felt really good until I started crashing into hypo. The hypo symptoms were horrible and i just now within the last few weeks starting feeling better. Because I am hyper and hypo I was extremely tired all the time with a racing heart. I think I had every symptom known to mankind...lol
And although I have had a TT I still have the anxiety that comes with thyroid issues and had to go back on anxiety meds as well as i just started taking a beta blocker....which I have to say has done WONDERS for my racing heart..OMG i can't tell you how much better i feel with the beta blocker!


----------



## webster2

jmhg38 said:


> I have had the surgery twice. I am 38 and had the right side removed back in 1999 and then i just had the left side removed in Feb 2011. I have/had Graves and I have symptoms of both hyper and hypo.
> The Dr. did use the same scar from before and it's healing very nicely.
> After surgery I felt really good until I started crashing into hypo. The hypo symptoms were horrible and i just now within the last few weeks starting feeling better. Because I am hyper and hypo I was extremely tired all the time with a racing heart. I think I had every symptom known to mankind...lol
> And although I have had a TT I still have the anxiety that comes with thyroid issues and had to go back on anxiety meds as well as i just started taking a beta blocker....which I have to say has done WONDERS for my racing heart..OMG i can't tell you how much better i feel with the beta blocker!


 Hi! Thanks for the reply! Did your symptoms of hypo come on gradually? I was kind of nervous to stir up the scar tissue. Mine causes me no problems at all, and I'd really like that to continue! Any advice you might offer? Thanks, Sue


----------



## jmhg38

the symptoms of hypo came on within a weeks time, but it felt like it came on strong. my scar looks the same as it did after the first surgery.


----------



## webster2

Thanks, good to know! I've never been hyper, or at least I don't think so. How soon did they put you on a replacement med?


----------



## Conniej83

I just had my one month checkup with surgeon. He is amazed at how fast I am healing I am feeling so much better that I am rid of my abnormal thyroid lobe. I sleep better, my medication works better too. One of my parathyroid glands got swallowed up by my growing thyroid so I did lose one of those too. Good luck on your surgery hope it goes smoothly.:hugs:


----------



## Andros

Conniej83 said:


> I just had my one month checkup with surgeon. He is amazed at how fast I am healing I am feeling so much better that I am rid of my abnormal thyroid lobe. I sleep better, my medication works better too. One of my parathyroid glands got swallowed up by my growing thyroid so I did lose one of those too. Good luck on your surgery hope it goes smoothly.:hugs:


Sooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and you do sound very happy and of good cheer!

How is your calcium level? Pretty good considering you had to lose a parathyroid gland?

Did the pathology report come in on your thyroid gland?










And...................I "know" you don't miss it!


----------



## webster2

Conniej83 said:


> I just had my one month checkup with surgeon. He is amazed at how fast I am healing I am feeling so much better that I am rid of my abnormal thyroid lobe. I sleep better, my medication works better too. One of my parathyroid glands got swallowed up by my growing thyroid so I did lose one of those too. Good luck on your surgery hope it goes smoothly.:hugs:


I am very glad you are healing well and feeling better! Better sleep and improved results with your medication, such good news! What troubles will the loss of the parathyroid cause you, or do you do something to prevent problems? Thank you for the well wishes! I am looking forward to it, or to being on a path to feeling better. Not feeling too well very consistently these days.

Going hypo makes me nervous a bit. In my earlier post, I made a mistake and said I've never been hyper..I meant hypo!

Your experience gives me great comfort. I hope you will continue to heal well!
:hugs:


----------



## Queencreekmom

Is it normal to have to go back and have the rest of your thyroid taken? I was diagnosed with Follicular Carcinoma and had the right side of my thyroid removed a few weeks ago.. My surgeon was supposed to do a total thyroidectomy but changed his mind mid-way through surgery. I can't seem to shake off this uneasy feeling I have. The morning of my surgery (4am) his nurse called and asked if we could post pone the surgery for 2 weeks because my surgeon had Pneumonia. Needless to say I was a little upset, my husband, Mom and other family members had rearranged schedules to be at the hospital, rescheduling it was a total inconvenience.. He ended up doing the surgery but the whole time, I felt as if he was in a hurry. Not to mention he was in a really bad mood.. He said that he only removed part of my thyroid because they found another lesion on my left side and wanted to send a sample to pathology.. It came back neg. thank god! My concern is, shouldn't I have had a total instead of partial. :confused0033:

Also...many happy thoughts and blessings to all!


----------



## webster2

Hi, I am not sure if it is normal or not. I managed with half pretty well for 18 years. Boy, it sounds like your surgery experience was not ideal. I am sorry you had to go through that. I think I would have wanted it all taken out. I wonder why he changed his mind. What is the plan for follow up for you? Are you on synthroid, armour , or somehting like that? How are you feeling?


----------



## Queencreekmom

> Hi, I am not sure if it is normal or not. I managed with half pretty well for 18 years. Boy, it sounds like your surgery experience was not ideal. I am sorry you had to go through that. I think I would have wanted it all taken out. I wonder why he changed his mind. What is the plan for follow up for you? Are you on synthroid, armour , or somehting like that? How are you feeling?


I've lost 37lbs since my surgery which is great! But, I still feel terrible..none of my symptoms have subsided..if anything they've gotten worse.. My Dr. hasn't put me on any medications. He said he didn't feel as if I needed anything. I argued with him and he finally agreed to do a blood panel again. I got my results back and the nurse said my "thyroid" levels were really high and I had abnormal liver function. My Dr. noted that he wanted to see me in another 3 months to retest. :scared0015:

I'm going to pick up a copy of my lab results Monday..


----------



## webster2

Queencreekmom said:


> I've lost 37lbs since my surgery which is great! But, I still feel terrible..none of my symptoms have subsided..if anything they've gotten worse.. My Dr. hasn't put me on any medications. He said he didn't feel as if I needed anything. I argued with him and he finally agreed to do a blood panel again. I got my results back and the nurse said my "thyroid" levels were really high and I had abnormal liver function. My Dr. noted that he wanted to see me in another 3 months to retest. :scared0015:
> 
> I'm going to pick up a copy of my lab results Monday..


Goodness, something sure seems like it is not right. Please get your results, with the ranges, and post them. There are a lot of really knowledgeable people here that can help you understand them so you will be able to advocate for yourself. and hopefully get some help to feel better. I am so sorry you are not feeling well, after all you have been through. :hugs: Although, I am a little jealous of your weight loss....hugs2


----------



## Queencreekmom

> Goodness, something sure seems like it is not right. Please get your results, with the ranges, and post them. There are a lot of really knowledgeable people here that can help you understand them so you will be able to advocate for yourself. and hopefully get some help to feel better. I am so sorry you are not feeling well, after all you have been through. Although, I am a little jealous of your weight loss....


Thanks so much Webster2, I really appreciate all the help and info! :hugs: 
Like so many people here I've been battling my symptoms for 15+yrs. It's time to start living again, I need to to take control of my health. :anim_38:

Believe me I was shocked when I seen I lost some weight :confused0068: I almost passed out...LOL


----------



## webster2

Queencreekmom said:


> Thanks so much Webster2, I really appreciate all the help and info! :hugs:
> Like so many people here I've been battling my symptoms for 15+yrs. It's time to start living again, I need to to take control of my health. :anim_38:
> 
> Believe me I was shocked when I seen I lost some weight :confused0068: I almost passed out...LOL


From what I am reading here, some people have very good doctors that seem to help them get back on track. Others have a bit of trouble getting the right meds even with a good doctor. Already my doc and I are "negotiating" blood work for after. He wants to treat by TSH only, and from what I've learned here, that is not the best way. We're going to do it the correct way!

You will find a ton of help here to help you find the path back to wellness. It is a great feeling to be able to converse with your doctor in their language. There's also a lot of really nice people here that will support you. Welcome again! If you gotta belong to the club, at least it is a nice club! :hugs:


----------



## webster2

Received the pathology report this morning. Papillary. The lymphs are not involved! I am pretty much good to go for awhile. I'll be back!


----------



## gelf

good news, though not good in its own way.

i get my path on my biopsy in 3 hours.


----------



## webster2

I am thinking of you, and hoping for the best. :hugs: Mine went pretty well. I was nervous about how my husband would react but he did very well. Best wishes, know that you will be in lots of people's thoughts at 3. :hugs:


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Received the pathology report this morning. Papillary. The lymphs are not involved! I am pretty much good to go for awhile. I'll be back!


Oh, Lord. Thank goodness no lymph involvement. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too bad they did not extricate the whole gland all those years ago.

Think you will have RAI?

Bless your heart and you "sensed" something was off. I know you did!

hugs for my friend,


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> good news, though not good in its own way.
> 
> i get my path on my biopsy in 3 hours.


Thinking of you right now; will be with you in spirit!


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> Oh, Lord. Thank goodness no lymph involvement. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too bad they did not extricate the whole gland all those years ago.
> 
> Think you will have RAI?
> 
> Bless your heart and you "sensed" something was off. I know you did!
> 
> hugs for my friend,


Thank you, dear Andros! For now, no RAI unless something nasty pops up. Some testing now & then along with the blood work. Yes, I did sense something was afoot. Now we know! I am so glad it was contained.

I agree, 20 years ago would have been nice, but I would have never had the pleasure of your acquaintance! Nor, know how to advocate for myself. Twenty years ago, paper copies of any report for the patient were unheard of...I never even knew to ask for anything like that, or the pathology report then. A few eyebrows were raised this morning , but I left with it!

Now, we need to say a prayer for dear Gelf, and hope all goes well there.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Thank you, dear Andros! For now, no RAI unless something nasty pops up. Some testing now & then along with the blood work. Yes, I did sense something was afoot. Now we know! I am so glad it was contained.
> 
> I agree, 20 years ago would have been nice, but I would have never had the pleasure of your acquaintance! Nor, know how to advocate for myself. Twenty years ago, paper copies of any report for the patient were unheard of...I never even knew to ask for anything like that, or the pathology report then. A few eyebrows were raised this morning , but I left with it!
> 
> Now, we need to say a prayer for dear Gelf, and hope all goes well there.


I pray for you complete and total recovery and pray for Gelf as well although, like I was for you, I am concerned for her. It does not sound good.

Hope we are all pleasantly surprised.

Whatever it is; we will stand by and see her through.


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> I pray for you complete and total recovery and pray for Gelf as well although, like I was for you, I am concerned for her. It does not sound good.
> 
> Hope we are all pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Whatever it is; we will stand by and see her through.


Yes, I am very concerned for her. Yes, she can be assured we will be here to help. I am hoping for a pleasant surprise too.

Thank you for the prayers. They are always most welcome!


----------



## Suburban

Webster2 hope you are ok and thinking of you - good that no lymph nodes were involved.

Gelf hope you too are ok

Big hugs to both of you!
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## webster2

Thank you very much!


----------



## Queencreekmom

> Received the pathology report this morning. Papillary. The lymphs are not involved! I am pretty much good to go for awhile. I'll be back!


So happy to hear the good news Webster!! hugs4 arty0048:arty0045:


----------



## webster2

Queencreekmom said:


> So happy to hear the good news Webster!! hugs4 arty0048:arty0045:


Thank you, we're pretty happy. How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## webster2

I added a picture of my scar. Although, I am not sure where it ended up!


----------



## webster2

I do not feel well at all. I am freezing all of the time, my feet & lips tingle, am exhausted. I should not have been behind the wheel of a car coming home from work today.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I do not feel well at all. I am freezing all of the time, my feet & lips tingle, am exhausted. I should not have been behind the wheel of a car coming home from work today.


Uh, oh!!!

Calcium; get it checked. Also Ferritin. Did you call your doctor?

Saying a prayer for you, my dear sweet friend! Very very worried.

Let us know when you can what your doc has to say.

The symptoms of hypoparathyroidism are synonymous with hypocalcemia and can range from quite mild (tingling in the hands, fingers, and around the mouth) to more severe forms of muscle cramps leading all the way to tetany (severe muscle cramping of the entire body), and convulsions (this is very rare!). This will make sense when you remember that calcium has several main functions in our bodies including 1) providing the electrical energy for all of our nervous system, 2) providing the electrical energy for muscle contraction, and 3) providing strength to our bones. All of the symptoms of hypocalcemia are due to dysfunction of our nerves (primarily) and our muscles (to a lesser extent).


----------



## joplin1975

Hope you feel better soon Webster...


----------



## webster2

Vitamin D (25, OH) 28.7 Deficient 10-30
IRON 58 L 60-180
TIBC 292 265-497
Ferritin 48 10-291

Here's what I had from 9/1. The GP doesn't want to make any changes until I see the endo on 10/14. Up and down, I guess for awhile....the down I am not to wild about. Thanks Andros & Joplin.


----------



## kitkat

Webster, hope you are feeling well soon!!


----------



## Octavia

webster, are you still tingly? If so, can you go ahead and take some Tums, just for the calcium, as a precaution? That tingling you described makes me nervous!!!!


----------



## webster2

Octavia said:


> webster, are you still tingly? If so, can you go ahead and take some Tums, just for the calcium, as a precaution? That tingling you described makes me nervous!!!!


I've been taking the TUMS. My lips tingle almost constantly. Being as out of it as I was at work yesterday, and the drive home really scared me. My plan is to phone the GP this morning, and let them know I think I need to be seen...even though he thinks it can wait until mid October. What I don't get is, I felt great for quite awhile.


----------



## Octavia

webster2 said:


> I've been taking the TUMS. My lips tingle almost constantly. Being as out of it as I was at work yesterday, and the drive home really scared me. My plan is to phone the GP this morning, and let them know I think I need to be seen...even though he thinks it can wait until mid October. What I don't get is, I felt great for quite awhile.


Well, this stinks. You know your body better than anyone. Sounds like it can't wait until mid-October.

:sad0049:


----------



## webster2

Octavia said:


> Well, this stinks. You know your body better than anyone. Sounds like it can't wait until mid-October.
> 
> :sad0049:


It sure does stink! I felt great for quite awhile. Going in tomorrow afternoon to see if something can be figured out. :confused0024: The tingly lips have been a pain but now my toes & fingers, ugh....a magic wand would be great.


----------



## joplin1975

Good luck, tomorrow, webster...been thinking about you!


----------



## webster2

Thanks, I hope it is a quick fix!


----------



## webster2

Hope yours went well today too!


----------



## kitkat

Webster, good luck tomorrow ...hope you get news for a fast turn around!


----------



## webster2

Thank you, me too...


----------



## Linty

Webster, shame hope you get answers & get better soon!!!! (big hugs)


----------



## webster2

Thank you, Linty. I knew this part of the journey would be a little rough but expected it earlier. Oh well, all will be tip top very soon! Best wishes to you! Yours is very soon, correct?


----------



## I DClaire

Great day in the morning! I totally missed seeing this thread earlier. My vision is SO bad it's pathetic!

You've been doing so well - I'm as shocked as you are at this sudden turn of events but hope there's an explanation and treatment to get past all this quickly.

Dang! You've been through so much and have such a positive outlook - hopefully this won't be anything serious.


----------



## Linty

webster2 said:


> Thank you, Linty. I knew this part of the journey would be a little rough but expected it earlier. Oh well, all will be tip top very soon! Best wishes to you! Yours is very soon, correct?


Yes, nxt week!!! I am so scared and nervous. Seems i get panic attacks when i sometimes think about it.

Any news yet??


----------



## webster2

Linty said:


> Yes, nxt week!!! I am so scared and nervous. Seems i get panic attacks when i sometimes think about it.
> 
> Any news yet??


Try not to worry too much, it is normal but keep busy, plan for your after care, easier said than done?! Many here will be in your corner to help. Hopefully today the labs will be back, and we can fix whatever is going on!

Best wishes! :hugs:


----------



## Linty

Will try to keep calm, keep my eye on the goal. i'm staying 3 days in hospital how long after getting out you got back to work? (admin)

Hope your results get out soon so you can get better.
hugs3


----------



## webster2

Keeping your eye on the goal is an excellent plan!  My work is admin too, and I went back after 2 weeks. Please remember we are here for you!


----------



## I DClaire

Linty said:


> Will try to keep calm, keep my eye on the goal. i'm staying 3 days in hospital how long after getting out you got back to work? (admin)
> 
> Hope your results get out soon so you can get better.
> hugs3


Wow! I'm surprised they're letting me lie down! Barring something unforeseen happening, I have to vacate the premises ASAP! :ashamed0003: I'm supposed to be sent packing within 24 hours...which is fine with me, I think. I was hoping for a plate of mystery meat and carrots but it may not happen!!

I wish we could go together. I really haven't shared the full scope of my fear of hospitals but the last time I had to take my husband to the ER, I ended-up on a stretcher parked next to him. :ashamed0005: I get weak in the knees taking my dog to the veterinarian.


----------



## Linty

It would be nice to have a partner with this experience.
I am also quite nervous :sad0049:
Praying for your surgery and hope you get better soon.


----------

